# 96 60hp mercury pee hole



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Could easily be plugged, most likely by mud dauber wasps.
Just run a ire up into the hole and try it again.
JC


----------



## Bigrediw808 (Jul 26, 2016)

jonrconner said:


> Could easily be plugged, most likely by mud dauber wasps.
> Just run a ire up into the hole and try it again.
> JC


I just put my air compressor to it..now its like a first morning piss


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I carry a length of weed eater string on the boat at all times to clean mine out.


----------

